# power steering fluid loss



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

i am losing power steering fluid like crazy. i can full the ressavor(spelling) up and 2 days later i am almost empty. the are no visible leak when i steer the car. (had someone look while i turned the wheel lock to lock). but there is a puddle of power steering fluid under the passenager side of the car. but i don't know where it is coming from.there are no other steering problems other than that. any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Inspector12 (Aug 30, 2004)

I also had a "mystery leak" in my steering system. Look at the resevoir hose connections. Especially the connection at the P/S pump. That was my fluid loss. Replacing the clamp on the resevoir hose at the pump solved my leak problem. :cheers:


----------



## Nau (Dec 19, 2004)

I second that.
Pretty common and quite easy to do.


----------

